# 27 killed, 92 shot in Chicago weekend gun violence



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

https://www.wifr.com/content/news/27-killed-92-shot-in-Chicago-weekend-gun-violence-570921951.html

It's a little above average.but seems to be a regular occurrence.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It's obviously the fault of LE. It should be defunded.

Once LE is out of the picture, all will be heaven.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Nah, they all passed from Coronavirus. They should have sheltered at home.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I wonder if BLM is aware of this yet? Where is Al Sharpton when you need him?

https://www.yahoo.com/sports/report...-reportedly-killed-in-shooting-152452734.html


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> It's obviously the fault of LE. It should be defunded.
> 
> Once LE is out of the picture, all will be heaven.


I'm hoping they succeed in defunding the police in these blue states. 
They should do it quickly before the Election. 
Talk about living in fear, let's have at it. I'm curious, lol.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

It is interesting that these riots are in liberal leftist cities with tight gun control. I also wonder If BLACK LIVES MATTER so much why are they killing each other at such high rates without a word. Could it be that it just doesn’t fit the narrative?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> I'm hoping they succeed in defunding the police in these blue states.
> They should do it quickly before the Election.
> Talk about living in fear, let's have at it. I'm curious, lol.


Yeah, they should. Do you have a double holster cuz when the police are gone you're gonna need enough firepower to walk the streets on your own.


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Funny but BLM got $ million from Ford Foundation to push their racialist agenda. The rich foundations give money for delivery of safe ideas that challenge little in this system. People protesting want justice & change, they are mostly clueless about organization called BLM.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

paratrooper said:


> I wonder if BLM is aware of this yet? Where is Al Sharpton when you need him?
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/sports/report...-reportedly-killed-in-shooting-152452734.html


He was in Virgina as they are stripping away the Confederate monuments especially Robert E. LEE.
That already have gay Arther Ashe who died of aids in front now of all the Generals. Sharpton was there posing for the monument to be built in his Honor as a great Leader. They are trying to choose between Sharpton or the former and deceased Drug infested coke head, ex. Con Marion Barry. who was re-elected Mayor of Washing DC after he got out of the Can.


----------



## fadlirya (Oct 31, 2019)

Soarin1 said:


> Funny but BLM got $ million from Ford Foundation to push their racialist agenda. The rich foundations give money for delivery of safe ideas that challenge little in this system. People protesting want justice & change, they are mostly clueless about organization called BLM.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

* 'Abolish The Police' Is A Slogan For The Destruction Of America *

Calls to defund or abolish the police are not about restoring an open and liberal society, they are about tearing it down and seizing power.

*They are about power. And once the police are out of the way, those who called for abolishing them intend to wield it. *

Foyd smoyd-It is all about POWER! This people could care less about Floyd or Gun Control, they just want Power and entitlements (free Money)'

Read all of this!

* https://thefederalist.com/2020/06/05/abolish-the-police-is-a-slogan-for-the-destruction-of-america/*


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Nothing good will come from tearing down our Constitution. There is a power struggle and the socialists are not shy in their intent. Destroying the economy and the social re-adjustment is deep seeded and not many are aware of the lies. This is just a mess and very dangerous. Too many so called citizens are calling for change without knowing the outcome. They are being led like cattle to the slaughter house. When you listen to fools the mob rules!
“The Second Amendment is timeless for our Founders grasped that self-defense is three-fold: every free individual must protect themselves against the evil will of the man, the mob and the state.”
--- Tiffany Madison


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> Yeah, they should. Do you have a double holster cuz when the police are gone you're gonna need enough firepower to walk the streets on your own.


If it comes to a chaotic police situation ( can't rely on a police response), Meaning an unpredictable response from the NORM.
Our law abiding citizens will stay home and defend their domain, family members. LIVING IN FEAR.
Justified shootings outside your home will be terribly scrutinized .

Somebody smashing through the front door,,,fire away,,,I don't trust the legal system to determine a justifiable confrontational shooting outside my home.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

pic said:


> I'm hoping they succeed in defunding the police in these blue states.
> They should do it quickly before the Election.
> Talk about living in fear, let's have at it. I'm curious, lol.


Lol, In Blue States? Thanks a lot. I live in a Blue State. Use to be a proud land, proud People but the BLM have taken it over. Virginia. Lead by GOV. Northam! Does that tell you something? We need all the help we can get. BLM is a growing cancer in our state.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Lol, In Blue States? Thanks a lot. I live in a Blue State. Use to be a proud land, proud People but the BLM have taken it over. Virginia. Lead by GOV. Northam! Does that tell you something? We need all the help we can get. BLM is a growing cancer in our state.


If they incorporate their liberal ideology of defunding the police,,,hopefully the action of defunding will create a more VIRGINIA LIKE RE-action !!!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't understand, I've seen whites and blacks running from the police( on tv) with their pants hanging down around their hips, lol.
They Look like running penguins.
In many cases they are committing crimes when RUNNING is part of the plan. Hahaha unbelievable.
I used to make sure my shoe laces were tied tight, lol.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

RK3369 said:


> Yeah, they should. Do you have a double holster cuz when the police are gone you're gonna need enough firepower to walk the streets on your own.


All my magazines are loaded, speed loaders are ready, yard alarms and fences set, Security system and cameras set, holsters are on belts, 3/8" pp sheets for windows ready. I think we are set and it will be over before the police get here, same as always. Good luck and safety to all.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Well I never felt the need to do this in the past but my AR bag has pouches for 5 mags on the outside. I usually never bothered but last weekend, just because, I loaded all 5 mags. Now have 150 of .556 at the ready along with the rest of a case, along with numerous other home defense systems. If police departments are defunded, this will be the new normal. Home defense will take on a new meaning.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't like admitting this, but I have stepped up my preparedness a couple of levels. 

Can't recall the last time (if ever) I felt the need to do so.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sad indeed. But I’ll be damned if I’ll go down without a fight. Not willing to let harm come to me or my wife. And I have serious doubt about letting any damage be done to my property either.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RK3369 said:


> Sad indeed. But I'll be damned if I'll go down without a fight. Not willing to let harm come to me or my wife. And I have serious doubt about letting any damage be done to my property either.


Unsure times indeed! Unsure times call for preparedness.

"If you don't take control of the situation, the situation will take control of you".


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

pic said:


> https://www.wifr.com/content/news/27-killed-92-shot-in-Chicago-weekend-gun-violence-570921951.html
> 
> It's a little above average.but seems to be a regular occurrence.


Heck, sounds like just another day. Lol, and they want to de-fund the Police.

Check out this website. You will not believe this place. Look at the Daily satistics. It is a war zone and this is the way All of America will look like in the future.

https://heyjackass.com/


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Check out what you will NOT see on CNN. Funny how News Stations and reporters show the truth of what is happening in America with the scum Terrorist that are burning down our city. 
Watch this video from Australia and see the TRUTH. Check out what the Terrorist says at the 7:28 mark. They are coming after you.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Jeb Stuart said:


> * 'Abolish The Police' Is A Slogan For The Destruction Of America *
> 
> Calls to defund or abolish the police are not about restoring an open and liberal society, they are about tearing it down and seizing power.
> 
> ...


The only way to destroy America is from within. "Others" figured this out a long time ago and have been working hard to make it happen. It's shameful what is being done by evil hiding behind the mask of justice and equality. I'm reminded of line from a movie. "The liberals brought the world to the brink of collapse then the veterans took control and fixed it." Starship Troopers I think it was....


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

RK3369 said:


> Well I never felt the need to do this in the past but my AR bag has pouches for 5 mags on the outside. I usually never bothered but last weekend, just because, I loaded all 5 mags. Now have 150 of .556 at the ready along with the rest of a case, along with numerous other home defense systems. If police departments are defunded, this will be the new normal. Home defense will take on a new meaning.


Thank God the 2nd still stands(in most states)...


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes, most, but it’s under attack in lots of blue states, and that will continue. People who think abolishing the police is a good thing likely also believe you don’t need a gun either. In fact, get rid of the police and the opposite will be more true.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

Defunding the police? Maybe now the time for Police to do a *WALK OUT!* Let the animals go ahead and loot every darn store in town, heck just burn down the towns and cities.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Jeb Stuart said:


> Defunding the police? Maybe now the time for Police to do a *WALK OUT!* Let the animals go ahead and loot every darn store in town, heck just burn down the towns and cities.


A walk out, excellent idea !!!,,, protesting discrimination against police.
PROFILING. !!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I installed a "Ring" camera doorbell and I love it. $200 and simple installation. With night vision, and motion alerts it is almost as good as my dog.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> I installed a "Ring" camera doorbell and I love it. $200 and simple installation. With night vision, and motion alerts it is almost as good as my dog.
> 
> GW


Love my motion cameras, I also have one in the garage, and areas inside the house. 
When I'm not home, it gives me eyes. 
Don't want any surprises waiting for me when I arrive home.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

These criminals are happy to burn their own homes and business's down. They tell you on video they are coming for you next. They tell on the internet they are going to target the suburbs. Yet, you do not see these videos much on American news networks. see post #23. These are terrorists and criminals that are making it very clear they are coming. Wake up.
*Now the so called journalists and politicians are calling for "defunding" police. How about defending the police!


----------

